# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  الاردن يرحب بقرار «التعاون الخليجي» تأييد انضمام المملكة الى المجلس

## الوسادة

*عمان - بترا


أعلنت الحكومة أمس الثلاثاء أن الاردن يرحب بقرار قمة مجلس التعاون الخليجي التي انعقدت في الرياض والخاص بترحيب قادة دول الخليج بطلب الاردن الانضمام الى مجلس التعاون الخليجي والذي يأتي نتيجة الجهود المكثفة التي يبذلها منذ فترة طويلة جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني مع أشقائه قادة مجلس التعاون من أجل توثيق أواصر العلاقات الوطيدة مع دول وشعوب الخليج وتعزيز القواسم المشتركة.كما يتطلع الاردن الى مواصلة الحوار بين وزراء خارجية دول المجلس ووزير الخارجية ناصر جودة لاستيفاء متطلبات انضمام الاردن الى المجلس.
التاريخ : 11-05-2011


إلى الأمام يا أردن*

----------

